# FOR SALE: TREK 5000 54cm......OCLV Carbon Fiber & very low miles - $1300



## THATmanMANNY

Hey guys. I don't know where else to post that focuses on people more local. This is straight off my current new jersey / CENTRAL JERSEY craigslist posting... You can see my pictures of the bike on the craigslist posting...



Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-12-28, 2:17PM EST

FOR SALE is my 2004 TREK 5000 54 cm. Asking $1300. 
Please DO NOT let the year of the bike make this bike look bad. I hasn't changed since they discontinued it in 2007. In fact, they started putting not as good Bontrager parts on the bike after 2004! Plus, this OCLV carbon is lighter than the new carbon material on more current 5000's and its MADE IN USA. The bikes are made in taiwan now...eeek. It weighs about 18 pounds without pedals. 

The frame soaks up everything on the road because of the carbon fiber and it is stiff. It is fast! Also, instead of the stock double it has a triple. Other than that bike is stock. Regular cage pedals with the bike. The bike is considered "medium". I am 5'9". Fits great. Bike retailed for $2,200. 

Check the specs here. 
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2004/archive/5000 

I bought the bike just before Summer 2007. I am the second owner. I had the bike tuned at end of summer (still have tune-up receipt from Halter's Cycle) and since then I only put about 80 miles on it. First owner, who was very meticulous and knew his stuff, put less than 200 miles on it and till this date I only put about 200 miles on it. So there is only 400 miles on this bike!!!! 

The condition of the bike is awesome. Very clean and has slight gauges on the clear layers of the frame looks to be from tools and stuff. 

I love this bike. I really don't want to sell but next year I will be gone for a long time visiting and living all over the U.S. I would love to bring this along on my travels but I am going to bring my mountain bike instead. I would hate damaging a carbon bike! I still plan to ride so no gear come with bike and regular cage pedals come with them if wanted. 

Please reply with this ads email if interested. 
[email protected] 

THANK YOU.  

Manny


----------

